# Marriott Points for Priceline stay?



## TravelSFO (Apr 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if we can earn Marriott Points for a stay we booked via Priceline?

Any experience?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 11, 2007)

I would be very surprised if you were able to get the points.  I know I've never gotten credit for rental cars I've gotten through priceline.  But, it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 11, 2007)

From the Marriott Rewards Terms and Conditions (bold emphasis added):





> Prepaid wholesale rates booked through 3rd party online retailers are not eligible for points, miles or Elite night credit, including, but not limited to, *Priceline.com*, Hotwire.com, Expedia.com, Orbitz.com, Travelocity.com, Hotels.com, etc. Wholesale packages and series tours are not eligible for points.


However, there have been occasional reports here and on FlyerTalk of people getting points credited to their accounts for some of the enumerated stays, so you might get lucky!


----------



## camachinist (Apr 11, 2007)

I got stay points/credits at Dana Cliffs and the Vancouver Pinaccle on PLN stays, but that was awhile ago. I've always received incidental points.

Pat


----------



## Detailor (Apr 12, 2007)

camachinist said:


> I've always received incidental points.
> 
> Pat



That's been my experience as well.  I always get points for incidental costs (restaurant, etc.) but never for the stay.  Who knows though, sometimes people make errors so it is always in your interest to make sure that you give them your Marriott Rewards number at check-in.

Dick Taylor


----------



## djs (Apr 12, 2007)

I received Starwood points for a stay in Chicago after using Hotwire.  Got them w/o asking too, the person checking me in noticed I was a Starwood member when looking at my info in the computer and just offered up the points.

I know that both PL and HW say points aren't earned, but in the end I think that's at the discretion of the individual hotel.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Apr 13, 2007)

*Marrioyy voichere*

I purchased a weekend on eBay .The seller was Marriott Berlin ( a bit strange but this is quite common in Europe ) The voucher is branded Marriott and indeed does not give any indication its an eBay purchase . Do you think it will qualify for points ? Thanks G


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Apr 13, 2007)

*Spelling..Marriott voucher*

Cant amend the heading on my last post...should of course read "Marriott voucher"


----------

